# 3x3x3 100 best list, funny results



## Mr Cubism (Jul 27, 2010)

Only playing with numbers here, but it´s funny how "by chance" influence the results. 20 times it has been 9.16, 19.21 or 9.28 in comps, but never a single 9.17, 9.20 or 9.26 has been recorded.


----------



## blah (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah stackmat problem. Known.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 27, 2010)

It would be interesting to do this for all the 2x.xx results because there is a much larger sample set to see if some numbers are missed and other are repeated many times etc.


----------



## Toad (Jul 27, 2010)

It's not chance, it's a 'fault' with Stackmat timers that some numbers are not possible.


----------



## Weston (Jul 27, 2010)

Its hilarious to see me name grouped with Erik, Rowe, Tomasz, Harris and Yumu.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 27, 2010)

blah said:


> Yeah stackmat problem. Known.



Aaah, I see. I can see that pattern in the 2x2x2 too. 2.09, 2.11, 2.13, 2.15 are common. 2.10, 2.12, 2.14 are missing completely.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2010)

Most versions of the StackMat timer run on 60 Hz (changes 60 times a second) instead of 100, so out of the 100 possible .xx's, only 60 are possible. Someone did an analysis of this earlier but I don't remember who it was or where it can be found. Generally the newest timers are all 60, but some of the older timers could show all possible .xx's. So if you look at the Magic results, you will see that almost all fit a pattern like this, but there are a small number of recorded times that should be impossible, because older timers were used.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 27, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I don't remember who it was or where it can be found




Pochmann.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a store bought stackmat which I can stop at very low numbers like.02 but my other with the jack its lowest is .32 no matter how hard i try. It seems to be with the timer for those times^


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 27, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I have a store bought stackmat which I can stop at very low numbers like.02 but my other with the jack its lowest is .32 no matter how hard i try. It seems to be with the timer for those times^



Your timer is screwed up. Not all of them.

~Chris


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Your timer is screwed up.




Nah, Gen1 stackmats stopped at .32


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 28, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a store bought stackmat which I can stop at very low numbers like.02 but my other with the jack its lowest is .32 no matter how hard i try. It seems to be with the timer for those times^
> ...



That timer is not screwed up at all. I saw one like that, Edouard Chambon has showed me. In my opinion, it is a very clever idea to avoid all the 0.02-0.17 accidental stops.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember who it was or where it can be found
> ...



No. Pochmann's analysis just shows that there ARE gaps, and points out a few near .00. But someone had an analysis of all the gaps, and a big picture showing how many times there were for each xx.xx in the database.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2010)

Ah. I don't recall this - sounds interesting.


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



It was Patrick Jameson. Can't remember the thread though.

EDIT: this thread


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for that, I missed it entirely. 

This sucks.


----------

